# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Johnnie Jackson 3 Days Out

## Ejuicer

3 days from the O:

----------


## number twelve

goddamn

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

silly mass on that dood.. lack of legs hurts him badly. do I see some nice gyno on his left nippy ???

----------


## lightwaytbaby

siiiiick...

----------


## football2007

better bi's than I remember..

----------


## lpicken

Far more impressive than Jay IMO. I hope he wins-as he has always been one of my faves.

----------


## bigtwin

personally i like dexter jackson the best or gunther, johnnie might be the strongerst, but he just doesnt have the size

----------


## Amorphic

i see gyno on his left nip too

----------


## Amorphic

he looks like he has a tennis ball between his traps on his back double bi pose

----------


## Ejuicer

I'm curious how he will place this year after winning the Atlantic City pro and beating out a few big names. I have the feeling this year will be his best placing yet.

----------

